# What's the best kind of collar for a Hav?



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I was wondering what you all consider to be the best kind of collar for walking a Hav. We've been using a halter type, but Milo isn't very happy with it. Now that his hip is totally healed, we've been walking him a lot, and I would like to start him with obedience/socialization classes.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Good quesion..I have tried a harness, martingale collar and a normal collar and Todd chokes himself on the last two and pulls like mad with the harness.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My breeder recommended Martingale leashes and collars. I use Martingale collars with a buckle.

I like this company. The owner provides a prompt, reliable, and courteous service. My experience has been really great with her.

http://www.greythounds.com/about-us.htm


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use a rolled leather collar on Kubrick, but he's pretty good about not pulling too much with it on. I think the Martingale is a great choice for teaching your dog not to pull, as well as for every day use. When I get a second dog, I'm leaning towards getting a Martingale to teach loose leash walking, but for real walks (long) I lean towards the harness as, especially when they're young, you don't want them to hurt themselves on a collar.

When I put a harness on Kubrick he pulls, but I usually only use a harness when we're walking in Central Park with the flexi leash. Using a halter is NOT a good idea when you're trying to teach them not to pull as the harness is actually conducive to pulling... that's why working dogs that need to pull (like sled dogs) use harnesses.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is the collar of Artus and Cisco, they are with a clip so it is easy to remove the collar, I am using the collar only to go out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Good for you getting him into classes. That's so important. I really like the soft rolled leather collars.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> Good quesion..I have tried a harness, martingale collar and a normal collar and Todd chokes himself on the last two and pulls like mad with the harness.


Eva have you tried taking him to puppy classes? They'll show you how to walk him properly so he doesn't pull on the collar.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

My vet had suggested a harness collar. She said that she was afraid of small dogs choking with regular collars.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The nylon strap clip-on collars are fine for small puppies but once the hair grows the rolled leather doesn't tangle up the longer hair as easily.

Any age pup or dog can be quickly taught to walk properly on the leash without being choked. HOWEVER, it requires an experienced hand on the top end of the leash. The necessary experience is quickly taught by a good teacher but not something that can easily be explained in words.

We went on our 28th Annual Christmas Eve two mile walk near midnight this year. Our best friends who have always gone with us for these 28 years had their 12 year old Jack Russell who they have given a home since our friend Sarah's mother died this past Spring. Jackie, the Jack Russell, has ALWAYS pulled on the leash. She lives in a harness since she always has choked herself with a collar. After Sarah had been walking Jackie for a while Pam took over and in about 2 minutes had Jackie walking beside her on a slack leash. It took Pam about the next ten minutes, it was dark, to show Sarah how to do it and for the last mile and a half back she was able to have Jackie walking beside her with slack in the leash. Jackie also learned "wait"-to stop and stand beside Sarah with a loop of slack in the leash even while everyone else walked by. When we got back into the house all couldn't believe what Jackie had learned.

Their daily exercise walks have changed dramatically and Jackie has a lot less stress on her as well as Sarah.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> My vet had suggested a harness collar. She said that she was afraid of small dogs choking with regular collars.


Why not just train the dog (and the owner) :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Yikes, that last comment was kind of harsh. I have had two other dogs (a sheltie and a wheaten terrier) that I brought to obedience training. In those classes, the dogs were taught with choke collars; I didn't think that would be appropriate with a Havanese. I've been obedience training him myself with a regular rolled collar and that has been going quite well. I am just following up on what my vet had suggested. I appreciate everyone's kind suggestions. I will be bringing him to obedience/socialization classes in January. With his hip surgery, we've kind of had a case of arrested development.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> Yikes, that last comment was kind of harsh. I have had two other dogs (a sheltie and a wheaten terrier) that I brought to obedience training. In those classes, the dogs were taught with choke collars; I didn't think that would be appropriate with a Havanese. I've been obedience training him myself with a regular rolled collar and that has been going quite well. I am just following up on what my vet had suggested. I appreciate everyone's kind suggestions. I will be bringing him to obedience/socialization classes in January. With his hip surgery, we've kind of had a case of arrested development.


This was my comment to you:
_Good for you getting him into classes. That's so important. I really like the soft rolled leather collars._
My comment about training the dog was to a vet who worried that a collar would hurt a small dog's neck.
You're doing great and doing what you should and in no way was that comment directed at you.
Edited to add: I haven't seen any classes lately that train with choke chains. The people who brought their dogs into my classes were traded a collar for the choke chain. Today most have moved over to collars


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Eva have you tried taking him to puppy classes? They'll show you how to walk him properly so he doesn't pull on the collar.


Not yet, I've gone in twice to talk to them about signing him up and then something always seems to come up and money runs tight...right now my Ragdoll is fighting a UTI and is on his second course of antibiotics :brick: 
Hopefully after the first of the year we'll have the money for classes.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I use the Gentle Leader Harness. I like it because instead of attaching the leash at the back, it attaches in front. I was able to train with gentle tugs when I needed to correct him. The tugs knock him off balance, which distracts him. Since it attaches around his torso, instead of his neck, he doesn't pull and choke.





Premier Pet Gentle Leader® Easy Walk™ Harness is designed to gently discourage your dog from pulling. It's so simple - easy to fit, and easy to use. There is very little acclimation time or special technique required. The Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness redirects pressure through a front leash attachment, Premier's patent-pending martingale closure tightens slightly across the chest and shoulder blades when your dog attempts to pull forward. Leash not included. Not recommended to be used in conjunction with a retractable leash.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> Not yet, I've gone in twice to talk to them about signing him up and then something always seems to come up and money runs tight...right now my Ragdoll is fighting a UTI and is on his second course of antibiotics :brick:
> Hopefully after the first of the year we'll have the money for classes.


It seems everyone is really tight on money right now. You can see if there's a local all breed kennel club near you. They usually give classes free.
I'm sorry, somewhere I missed who Ragdoll is but hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> My breeder recommended Martingale leashes and collars. I use Martingale collars with a buckle.
> 
> I like this company. The owner provides a prompt, reliable, and courteous service. My experience has been really great with her.
> 
> http://www.greythounds.com/about-us.htm


I agree. I bought these for all of my family's dogs this year for Christmas. I love love love this for Miss Posh. But she is a very well trained leash girl now (should be after a year of dog class!)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*pile lined martingales*

I got some very nice pile lined (look likes lambs wool) with tapestry outside. These slip easily on and off for walks. We have harnesses for the long walks where they are going to run around the park on long leads.

The martingales I bought at a dog show, they are pretty and thick so they don't push down on the trachea.

On and off...easy for me, quick for them.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm sorry, somewhere I missed who Ragdoll is but hope they feel better soon.


Lol...sorry,the Ragdoll is my cat Tucker. 
Thanks for the suggestions for training.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I copied and pasted this from another thread in the training section on leash training. It doesn't necessarily all apply to training a puppy. I did a search for "leash training" and found a lot of threads on it.
__________________________________________________________

I prefer to teach them to walk with a loose lead on a *leash*. We raise horses too and you HAVE to train them to walk with a loose lead because there is no winning a tug-of-war battle. We train babies (horses) to give to lead pressure on their second day after birth-don't worry, we have a method that involves no pulling on them.

A dog can only pull against a *leash* if it has matching pressure on the other end. The trick is to teach them to give to ANY pressure then feel on the end of the *leash*. They are best taught in an inside space where they aren't distracted enough to want to run after something. I would never tie a *leash* to my belt as there is no way to control the pressure needed enough. Any *training* can be done by submission or understanding and I always prefer understanding.

The person on the other end of the *leash* puts LIGHT pressure on the end of the *leash*. The next step is the important one. The INSTANT the dog gives into the pressure the handler RELEASES pressure enough that the dog, or horse as it may be, feels AND sees the handler give. You are teaching understanding and it needs to be done every time the dog forgets.

Teaching leading outside is best done on a long, brisk walk. The walk needs to be fast enough that the dog finds it easier to stay close to the handler. Timing is everything in *training*. The INSTANT the dog pulls on the *leash* it has to be taken back by the handler and the pressure yielded INSTANTLY. This of course requires a practiced touch so as not to choke the dog. With small dogs the type of collar is not important other than to be wide enough not to pinch the dogs neck. You don't jerk the dog back and certainly not enough to take it off its feet, but only enough so that the dog understands that the handler is in control.

I've seen Pam teach a dog how to lead in a couple of minutes. Letting a dog continue to pull on a *leash* is just teaching it that it can. As with any *training* of horses or dogs or dogs it's MUCH simpler to teach it correctly the first time so it never knows anything different. With practice, it becomes automatic for the handler without having to think about it.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Tom,

This is great information. It seems like I'm on the right track with Milo. I do practice both inside and outside with him. I have to work on the release of the pressure, and I will start that today. It seems that the kind of collar is not so important, but obviously the training technique is. Thanks for your time with this.

Joyce


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I use a rolled leather collar...I wanted to get the step in harness, but Gracie is at an in-between size...and she doesn't pull too much so the collar is working fine right now. The rolled leather isn't supposed to mat their hair as much.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I use the puppia harness simply because we run together and live in a remote deer filled area ( I have 10 deer in my yard at any given time of day) if a deer runs out Hobbes wants to take off after him and a normal collar would snap at his neck. He has no problem with me sliding it over his head, it's very soft and hasn't given him any matts. yet!


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

which style is the martingale collar with a buckle? My trainer just recommended the same brand and I bought a "Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness.

My Hav is about 7 pounds and 5.8 months. I ended up with a petite/small. 

It was also suggested that I keep a regular collar on her and attach the leash to both D rings as that will help to keep the Martingale up high enough so it doesn't get tangles in her little legs 

Is there any particular reason to use their leases as well?

Louise


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I use a harness, as I felt he wouldn't choke as easily. It does allow him to pull, though
Gina


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I took Ellie for her second training class tonight. At this point I've tried a collar and a Puppia Harness. I was positive the collar would choke her and the Puppia harness led to really extreme pulling (we live in a hilly area).

The trainer strongly recommended I get a Gentle Leader Easy Walk, which I did. Then the D ring was a little low. Trainer suggested I also use the regular collar and attach the leash to both the D ring of the collar and of the Leader. This brings it up a little higher.

Walking and not pulling was definitely better. She doesn't like it much but that may be because I had terrible trouble getting it on and off and she could only be so....patient. It looks like it might work to help train her.

I remember someone posted they thought these were a bad idea. If that person reads this, please explain why you feel so negatively about the Leader - I can't find the post.

Thanks.

Louise


----------

